# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Paradox PMD2P

## SHIELD

Πωλούνται 2 ολοκαίνουργια ασύρματα Radar της Paradox,στα κουτιά τους μαζί με τις μπαταρίες.Περιοχη Αθήνα.Τιμη 80 και τα 2.
s-l1600.jpg

----------


## SHIELD

60 ευρω να φευγουν.

----------


## SHIELD

40 να φευγουν!

----------


## SHIELD

30 ευρώ.

----------

